# Steinberger Gearless Tuners



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone try these out? 
Anyone in GTA sell these?

Steinberger Gearless Tuners

They look kind of interesting.
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tuners/...rs/1/Steinberger_Gearless_Tuners/Details.html










More details
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tuners/...rger_Gearless_Tuners/Instructions/I-5460.html


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There's some good reviews in a thread about firebird on TGP. I prefer the look of those one insteed of the genuine tuners!


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a link to a guy installing on an older PRS
http://bubbletone.cmtoolset.com/Content/index.cfm?AC=Page&PID=425

See post #53
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/80990-steinberger-gearless-tuners-6.html

I would love to try them out - but can't find any place in Toronto with them.

Does anyone else make anything similar?

.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most anything Steinberger designs is good kit. They are good machine heads, though I've only seen them on others' guitars, not owned them. 

Don't know about a Canadian source, I always use Stew-Mac for such things.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

According to Steinberger site, there's no canadian dealer. I think Stew Mac is the best way to go!


----------



## rwoudsma (Aug 5, 2010)

*Plan to use them on an Acoustic..*

Rob here from LoonSong guitars. Home

On my fourth guitar I'll be trying them on an acoustic. I like the small real estate required and that I don't have to make sure they are properly positioned to the edge of the headstock. I'd rather have the string run straight over the nut and not at a hard sideways angle so I'm giving these a try.

Will update the progress.....


----------

